# Moving...Tractor, implements, Milk cow w/calf FOR SALE



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

Ford 2610 tractor with 5 foot ford mower, 2 bottom plow, and row plow. tractor is an 80-something model with a diesel engine. $4,000 for all.
5 year old Jersey milk cow with her heifer calf that was born on May 23rd. Calf is out of an Angus bull. milk cow bred back to the Angus bull on July 23rd. Mabel (AKA May-cow) is gentle and easy to milk. All four quarters are good. She will also take a calf if needed.located in Hugo Oklahoma. Please call for more information 936 223 6418 or6733.calls are preferred over messages. Thank you
Also...selling our farm. Contact for details.


----------

